# Best Pellets



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

simple question.

what are the best pellets to give my 5 pygos once they reach 4"+


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

why do you want to go with pellets?
I know a lot of members swear by them but I was never a fan of them.
You could easily make frozen cubes of of type of fish combo you like.

I would go with frozen bloody worms at that size over pellets.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

NLS - New Life Spectrum  is the best pellits out there and there made in the USA


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

X2 on the NLS, I just recently got my hands on some and it took a few days of starving to get my p's to accept them. Since using them, I have seen some slight improvement in colour, plus using the pellets I don't need to worry about cleaning up after every feed.


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

I've not heard of these pellets but usa made &coming from a hemi guy I'll deff check em out. I'm sure ill have to order though.


Ba20 said:


> NLS - New Life Spectrum  is the best pellits out there and there made in the USA


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hikari Bio Gold is my staple for all my fish. It took my Ruby Red one day to eat them. They are amazing pellets that have garlic to make the fish eat them. They will run you around $12 shipped on ebay for a huge bag. Garlic helpswith getting piranha to eat pellets. I know my red bellies wont eat tetra pellets but are all over the bio gold like wolves to a fresh kill.

At 4" get them the medium size pellet.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

sadboy said:


> Hikari Bio Gold is my staple for all my fish. It took my Ruby Red one day to eat them. They are amazing pellets that have garlic to make the fish eat them. They will run you around $12 shipped on ebay for a huge bag. Garlic helpswith getting piranha to eat pellets. I know my red bellies wont eat tetra pellets but are all over the bio gold like wolves to a fresh kill.
> 
> At 4" get them the medium size pellet.


I might just do the ebay thing!

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT CICHLID PELLETS??


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

I think there pretty much all cichlid pellets maybe wrong?. Its all good they all meat eaters. My ps eat cichlid gold, well my sanchezi won't but 1day he will picky bastard.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

ibcd said:


> I think there pretty much all cichlid pellets maybe wrong?. Its all good they all meat eaters. My ps eat cichlid gold, well my sanchezi won't but 1day he will picky bastard.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

NLS are chichlid pellets just like hikari except hikari bio gold is mostly a carnivore formula for south american carnivorous cichlids. I have not tried NLS but I do know that my piranha all enjoy hikari bio gold. I have hikari gold also and they wont touch it.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll keep that all in mind when I switch them over to it

party!


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

I got a 5#bag of Dainichi cichlid xl pro off a guy. Its a sinking pellet suppose to be loaded with krill&spirulina that's what my rbp really like the most. My rhom will eat it but he don't look as happy about it.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

klink67 said:


> Hikari Bio Gold is my staple for all my fish. It took my Ruby Red one day to eat them. They are amazing pellets that have garlic to make the fish eat them. They will run you around $12 shipped on ebay for a huge bag. Garlic helpswith getting piranha to eat pellets. I know my red bellies wont eat tetra pellets but are all over the bio gold like wolves to a fresh kill.
> 
> At 4" get them the medium size pellet.


I also use bio gold, I stuff em in tilapia and shrimp


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NLS or Massivore if one can handle the bill....Otherwise we have some great links to DIY foods.......


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey Amazonjungle welcome to Fury, I don't know how I'm just now noticing you. Anyway IMO I would start those guys off on pellets right now. Don't wait. If you wait until they reach 4" It will be far more difficult to make the switch. I've been feeding mine since they were 1" and now they devour them. When they're young buy the small Hikari Bio Gold pellets or any brand you like and soak them in tank water first, then introduce them to the Ps.

Here's a vid of how they'll act after awhile


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Sacrifice said:


> Hey Amazonjungle welcome to Fury, I don't know how I'm just now noticing you. Anyway IMO I would start those guys off on pellets right now. Don't wait. If you wait until they reach 4" It will be far more difficult to make the switch. I've been feeding mine since they were 1" and now they devour them. When they're young buy the small Hikari Bio Gold pellets or any brand you like and soak them in tank water first, then introduce them to the Ps.
> 
> Here's a vid of how they'll act after awhile


problem is my ps never go to the top for food.

I hope they'll sink!


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

amazonjungle said:


> Hey Amazonjungle welcome to Fury, I don't know how I'm just now noticing you. Anyway IMO I would start those guys off on pellets right now. Don't wait. If you wait until they reach 4" It will be far more difficult to make the switch. I've been feeding mine since they were 1" and now they devour them. When they're young buy the small Hikari Bio Gold pellets or any brand you like and soak them in tank water first, then introduce them to the Ps.
> 
> Here's a vid of how they'll act after awhile


problem is my ps never go to the top for food.

I hope they'll sink!
[/quote]
Same problem I have, I got hikari gold and didn't realize they were floating pellets. Basically waste of money.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Piranhas_FTW said:


> Hey Amazonjungle welcome to Fury, I don't know how I'm just now noticing you. Anyway IMO I would start those guys off on pellets right now. Don't wait. If you wait until they reach 4" It will be far more difficult to make the switch. I've been feeding mine since they were 1" and now they devour them. When they're young buy the small Hikari Bio Gold pellets or any brand you like and soak them in tank water first, then introduce them to the Ps.
> 
> Here's a vid of how they'll act after awhile


problem is my ps never go to the top for food.

I hope they'll sink!
[/quote]
Same problem I have, I got hikari gold and didn't realize they were floating pellets. Basically waste of money.
[/quote]

yeah, theres no way im buying crap that doesnt sink.

ill stick to my shrimp, bloodworms, earth worms, tilapia, and flakes.


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

amazonjungle said:


> Hey Amazonjungle welcome to Fury, I don't know how I'm just now noticing you. Anyway IMO I would start those guys off on pellets right now. Don't wait. If you wait until they reach 4" It will be far more difficult to make the switch. I've been feeding mine since they were 1" and now they devour them. When they're young buy the small Hikari Bio Gold pellets or any brand you like and soak them in tank water first, then introduce them to the Ps.
> 
> Here's a vid of how they'll act after awhile


problem is my ps never go to the top for food.

I hope they'll sink!
[/quote]
Same problem I have, I got hikari gold and didn't realize they were floating pellets. Basically waste of money.
[/quote]

yeah, theres no way im buying crap that doesnt sink.

ill stick to my shrimp, bloodworms, earth worms, tilapia, and flakes.
[/quote]
Yeah waste of 10 bucks.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I fed my baby reds an earthworm today.

lol there was a mangled corpse left.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

My RBP's actually like going to the surface for food more than the bottom. They tear up whatever i feed them, then they all kinda scan the bottom for scraps.


----------

